
Why I started a free, on-demand curation service for Netflix - JMC08x
I started Sense (www.wemakesense.co) because I increasingly became concerned with how Netflix was handling the recommendation portion of their product.  I saw an ever-consuming reliance on data and computers that strayed away from what recommendations should be about.  I wanted to make recommendations more human.<p>Below are some quick, short examples of the issues that Sense is working on correcting:<p>- Your recommended &#x27;Top Picks&#x27; is a list of 25+ movies<p><i></i>This is a subset list of a list.  You&#x27;re already swarmed with movie choices in Netflix.  You still have to decide between a ton of options here<i></i><p>- 1-5 star rating systems and predictors miss the point of recommendations<p><i></i>The goal of a recommender is to give you a movie that you&#x27;ll enjoy spending your time in.  It&#x27;s not to give you something you&#x27;ll like &#x27;4.223&#x27; or &#x27;3.4445&#x27; stars out of 5.  The essence of a recommender is lost in this detail<i></i><p>- Recommending fully done by computers.  No personal touch.<p><i></i>Human curation can be infused into the system without total overhaul<i></i><p>- You can love Fantasia without being a kid<p><i></i>After watching Fantasia, you&#x27;ll be presented with suggestions to watch children&#x27;s movies next.  This is because of a reliance on a &#x27;kids&#x27; tag to the movie.  But Netflix knows more about me than that.  They know I am a male in my 20s.  I can appreciate Fantasia for other reasons<i></i><p>- &#x27;Top Picks&#x27; and &#x27;More like this&#x27; are a scatterplot of all kinds of different movies<p><i></i>This does little to center in on the things people enjoy within a specific movie.  Instead it feels like darts being thrown at a dartboard<i></i>
======
sandworm101
Unless and until we can recommend things that aren't available via netflix,
this invention remains another crowdsourced, yet ironically still proprietary,
commercial product. Nexflix already had my viewing habits, my daily routine,
and my money. They shouldn't need my help too.

Netflix needs/wants in-house recommendations because any external
recommendation service risks drawing attention to their limited offerings.
Netflix has around 20,000 titles for Americans, closer to 6000 it seems for
canadians. That's only slightly better than a well-stocked blockbuster video.
Nearly every old show recommended to me by friends, by actual flesh-and-blood
people, isn't there.

Also, What happens to recommendations once the shows they recommend are
dropped from the netflix lineup?

~~~
JMC08x
We have a system for knowing what is on and isn't on Netflix at any given time
- We only give you picks that are currently on the platform (in US)

~~~
sandworm101
Ah. So this is totally useless for we canadians. Every time a Canadian hits
"this content isn't available in your region" a pirate is born.

------
europa
Clickable: [http://www.wemakesense.co/](http://www.wemakesense.co/)

------
rajacombinator
I agree recommendation engines, as a rule, are pretty bad. Would be interested
to hear more about you approach this problem. Does your approach scale? What's
the eventual business model if it's free? Paid placement?

------
richardboegli
The internal process that a human (you in this instance) is doing can be
process mapped out, engineered and then implemented as a automated software
solution.

You have just got more criteria then Netflix implementation.

~~~
JMC08x
Key part of the criteria: limiting what is considered appropriate enough to be
pushed to users as a recommendation

------
Snowalker
I'm just using it as we speak, pretty cool, can't wait for the movie
suggestions. I wish such service exists for Netflix.ca though. Also great idea
for books reco ;)

~~~
StoriesStaff
I'm actually working on a service just like this, but not specifically for
Netflix. Since a lot of households nowadays have multiple streaming services
and I think we should't forget that people still actually buy/rent movies
online a service that not only provides the consumer with great movie
exploring possibilities but also the possibility to actually see where they
can stream, buy or rent the movie.

